# Jobs in Sydney - Jobs in Melbourne



## james

Ozlocaljobs is a leading recruitment consultancy serving both the student community and the corporate offices in Australia. We have a high reputation among corporate houses for providing reliable and efficient employees.
Part Time Australia Jobs, Temporary, Casual Jobs, Part Time Students Jobs In Melbourn, Sydney - OzLocalJobs.com.au


----------



## patricia23

You may read some useful information about Good Paying Jobs in Australia.

Here's the link Work in Australia


----------



## leogarabello

Hello

I am from Argentina and next march I `ll move to Sydney. I would like to work part time, I am a draftsman with CAD software and Engineer. If there any opportunity to work quickly? 
I have a student visa and I `ll be able to work 20 hours per week. 

thank you very much


----------



## seeker

*hello*

hello，I am also trying to move to Australia. Did you get a job or some information about job.


----------



## patricia23

^Skilled workers are most in demand in Australia. And this is also one of the highest-paying job in the country. You must arrange your employment before entry to Australia and have the employer sponsor you, so you can obtain a visa that allows you to work in Australia.


----------



## seeker

*Thanks, but^^^*

Thank you for your answer,but how to find the employer?I live in China and I know nobody who live in Australia. I know that most of bosses find worker by newspaper. It is impossible to me to read Australia newspaper.Would you offer a web site about job?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## bkeefe8

In anyone's experience- how difficult is it for a 18 year old who recently moved to Australia, to get a job? Around what is the average pay?


----------



## patricia23

Hmmhh???? I see... So what's your profession and special skills?

You may apply for various agencies that will help you to find employer in Australia.



seeker said:


> Thank you for your answer,but how to find the employer?I live in China and I know nobody who live in Australia. I know that most of bosses find worker by newspaper. It is impossible to me to read Australia newspaper.Would you offer a web site about job?
> Thank you for your help.


----------



## patricia23

You may get a rating jobs but you must apply first for a work permit.



bkeefe8 said:


> In anyone's experience- how difficult is it for a 18 year old who recently moved to Australia, to get a job? Around what is the average pay?


----------



## bkeefe8

I would be getting a one year working visa before I arrive.


----------



## chando

*Hi*

Iam charith ,Software Eng.specialized in J2EE,Could anyone help me to find the suitable city I should select to live,as I am in the middle of Skill visa process.

Thanks & Regards,

Charith


----------



## Wanderer

Probably Melbourne or Sydney, Melbourne being classed as a more liveable city.


----------



## johnnymac

I would also suggest three amongst the pop. melbourne sydney brisbane. sydney being the most expensive and the busiest. To begin your stay in OZ you might consider Melbourne a bit close to the central while you can easy transport to Sydney. cross both cities quickly if you are on a job hunt. While brisbane is close to outdoor stuff


----------



## byron

I think you will have to link up with people who are here. Make sure that if you get an interview and if theres a tech test that you study hard for it before hand. I had 2 interviews for the same company and they gave me quite hard interviews testing my skill. Otherwise try staying with someone you know here for a bit to reduce costs as it can be pricey in the major cities


----------



## Alexdolman

*Melbourne Jobs*

if you are looking for work in Melbournes South East try southeastjobs


----------



## Hafiz

Great sites
I would to like add some more
Jobs in Sydney


----------

